# Drying Towels...what are you peeps using



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in the market for a couple of new towels.

I have a Kent one at the mo which is great value but its already rather minging after 5 or so uses and tends to pick up bits of crap that tangle in the fibres that I have to keep picking out. Annoying to say the least. 

Looking at a couple of the flexipads waffle blue wonder ones.

Anyone have them or have any other recommendations?

Don't want to break the bank. Looking at 20 notes for a couple or am I better off with the Kents? 

Thanks in advance chaps!

Ry


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Car chem miracle......awesome


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Autobrite Deluxe Fluffy drying towel. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have some Serious Performance towels, they do a good job.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Dodo Juice - Soft Touch Premium Drying Towel. I'm so pleased with it that I've bought another as a spare. Can do a BMW 5 series and not need wringing out.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Haha i have kent towels and im also forever picking out bits.

Im getting 2 AG drying towels (probably generic) tomorrow so ill inform after use.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bevvo said:


> Dodo Juice - Soft Touch Premium Drying Towel. I'm so pleased with it that I've bought another as a spare. Can do a BMW 5 series and not need wringing out.


+1 for me too.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

danwel said:


> Car chem miracle......awesome


these i use also
very good, great at getting water off

so soft

great value


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The yellow uber drying towels.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Feel like a pauper but I use the ASDA £3 lime green towel


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

über premium drying towel
got mine from i4detailing.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

for me it's the same as Natalie.....................yellow Uber :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> these i use also
> very good, great at getting water off
> 
> so soft
> ...


I bought 2 in the sale for 15 quid delivered


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use a Chemical Guys Wooly Mamoth and Dodo Juice orange coloured towel, depending what I grab first. I can dry my Vectra C with ease with a Wooly Mamoth


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

Microfiber Madness Dry Me crazy + Waverider. Best ever for me.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Wooly Mammoth pour moi


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hardsworth said:


> Feel like a pauper but I use the ASDA £3 lime green towel


Nowt wrong with those ones IMO :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

microfibre madness for me expensive yes but get round a passat estate without a smear highly recomend:thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Chem Guys wooly mammoth :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo juice SN one.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Think I may go with the Dodo one! Get a couple of Kents for the side!


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Woolley mammoth for me and a couple of Asda,s


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Bevvo said:


> Dodo Juice - Soft Touch Premium Drying Towel. I'm so pleased with it that I've bought another as a spare. Can do a BMW 5 series and not need wringing out.


Blimey, how can one cloth do all that? surely there must be water left?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

andystevens said:


> Blimey, how can one cloth do all that? surely there must be water left?


No it's true. I can almost do a full Discovery 4 with one. Almost!


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Natalie said:


> The yellow uber drying towels.


+1 for yellow uber.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

The PB Deluxe drying towel is awesome! One of the first drying towels I bought after I binned the chamois :-O
It's amazing but it does sometimes need wronged out. 
Also got a CG Wooly mammoth. It's a bit expensive but it's huge and makes drying the MINI the easiest part of the wash. 
Recently bought a AG MF Drying towel and that's also pretty good at soaking up water but gets full really quickly! So I use that as backup to catch bits I've missed. 
Got a few Kent MF drying towels from B&Q and like others have said it gets bits stuck in it and honestly I've used it once and it was smudging the water rather than picking it up. Imo I think they're sh*t.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> The PB Deluxe drying towel is awesome! One of the first drying towels I bought after I binned the chamois :-O
> It's amazing but it does sometimes need wronged out.
> Also got a CG Wooly mammoth. It's a bit expensive but it's huge and makes drying the MINI the easiest part of the wash.
> Recently bought a AG MF Drying towel and that's also pretty good at soaking up water but gets full really quickly! So I use that as backup to catch bits I've missed.
> Got a few Kent MF drying towels from B&Q and like others have said it gets bits stuck in it and honestly I've used it once and it was smudging the water rather than picking it up. Imo I think they're sh*t.


I don't think that Kent ones are all that bad. But the bits getting stuck really **** me off!

Oh man...I'm so torn!

One wooly mammoth or 2 DJ's?

Decisions decisions!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ryanjdover said:


> I don't think that Kent ones are all that bad. But the bits getting stuck really **** me off!
> 
> Oh man...I'm so torn!
> 
> ...


Wooly mammoth is the business!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The wooly Mamooth loses its absorbency quite quickly. Dried really well for the first few months but then just seemed to take a dislike to water and wouldn't soak it up and kept leaving streaks. Washed in exactly the same way as all my other cloths and not had a problem with them.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

2 Dodos then I think.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Asda drying towels are hard to beat as far as value for money,but I'm buying a Dodo Juice soft touch next.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Are the yellows back in stock?? Thought the group buy was put on hold


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

bigbadjay said:


> Are the yellows back in stock?? Thought the group buy was put on hold


Yep :thumb: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

keithjmason said:


> +1 for yellow uber.


Just picked a uber one up too and am amazed how well it mops up.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

uber here too

will be getting a metro sidekick next month though for the wheels and nooks and crannies!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Yep :thumb: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...ry-drying-towel-cat5.html#aPBDT0001#aPBDT0001

This the PB one I have. The über one looks the same.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Uber Premium Drying Towels :thumb:


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Woolly Mammoth here.


----------



## gimble (Jun 2, 2012)

Dodo juice supernatural.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Tried the wooly mammoth but found it pretty much useless for drying even when new.

The fabric just doesn't absorb water anywhere near as well as the cheapo supermarket microfibre towels i bought.

So i now use the cheapo supermarket towels and the dog uses the wooley mammoths as a bed while she watches me wash the car.

Very very disappointed in both the product and everyone that recommended them.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I keep it very simple and cost effective. I use Kent Microfibre Drying Towels (usually on 3for2 at B&Q and frequently discounted by Amazon) and Asda Microfibre Drying Towels (which are pretty much identical to the Kent ones - were also on offer recently at £2 each).

Both makes of towel wash up amazingly well.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

ASDA Microfibre Drying Towel... currently £1.50... absolutely brilliant :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep those Asda towels are excellent value for money and do a good job too.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

These ASDA ones sound great... Might pop down for a gander


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

im looking to move to a blower, maybe a leaf blower and only use my waffle weave/microfibre to pat dry the bits left. im convinced that no matter what towel you use it marks the car and causes swirls etc


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

supraGZaerotop said:


> im looking to move to a blower, maybe a leaf blower and only use my waffle weave/microfibre to pat dry the bits left. im convinced that no matter what towel you use it marks the car and causes swirls etc


Sounds good but the wife and neighbours think im mental already. Ill be carted off if I start blow drying a car!


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

The Asda towels do the job for me. When I replace it I use the original for the bottom of the car, door checks etc..Two laps of my A8 and its bone dry.


----------



## dazmac b35 (Apr 4, 2013)

also use a blower, got a pet dryer works a treat

daz


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

I have 3 towels, a megs waffle weave for wheels, Asda for door shuts etc and an uber for body.


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Same as Uber
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel.html


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

lol , this is what i think also, my missus thinks im nuts as is, 


Ryanjdover said:


> Sounds good but the wife and neighbours think im mental already. Ill be carted off if I start blow drying a car!


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Woolly mammoth, no complaints and still going strong 18 months after I got it.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Went for three more Kent jobs in the end... 3 for 8 quid and B&Q...at that price if it becomes a pain to take the bits out ill just throw them!

Thanks for the assistance in any event chaps


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Just bought another 6 Asda towels @ £1.50 each can't go wrong, even if it does take 2 to dry a car.


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

CYC blue "Fluffy" towels for drying down to waist level, they soak up & hold
large amounts of water.

Below waist, door/boot shuts, engine bay (painted areas), wheels, I use a selection of the cheap "Yellow perils" from Costco. (36 for 12.50 GBP)

I tried a CYC waffle weave but got fed up with having to dampen it before use.

Woolley Mammoth looks promising but pricey.

dogfox


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Serious Performance Ultra Soft MF Drying Towel for me.

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,112,toView_926.html


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Just got one of these... Very good.
Uber Yellow Premium - Drying Towel 40cm x 70cm


----------



## Andrew159 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chemical guys wooly mammoth and 2 meguairs water magnets


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

2 uber's for me


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a mixture of the kent ones from B&Q and the blue ones from Autofinesse.

I quite fancy a wooly mamoth though


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I am now using a polished bliss one after using those £4 asda ones for years 
Should have changed a log time ago


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jul 5, 2013)

I use ag drying towel. I pay £8 for the large one. 
Just recently bought a new one which will be used for body then old for door shut and wheels.


----------



## Night Crawler (Feb 18, 2013)

Just brought myself another orange £1.50 Drying towel from ASDA Woolstanton. If anyone is interested, there's about 10-15 left on the shelf.


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jul 5, 2013)

Night Crawler said:


> Just brought myself another orange £1.50 Drying towel from ASDA Woolstanton. If anyone is interested, there's about 10-15 left on the shelf.


Bought one of these today. Dried my dads vw t4 and mrs corsa with plenty left. Highly recommend


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Ryanjdover said:


> I'm in the market for a couple of new towels.
> 
> I have a Kent one at the mo which is great value but its already rather minging after 5 or so uses and tends to pick up bits of crap that tangle in the fibres that I have to keep picking out. Annoying to say the least.
> 
> ...


Currently using Kents as well that were a 3 for 2 at B&Q recently. As for getting mucky and picking up bits...  They are doing a stirling job, they would only get mucky if wiping a dirty panel, and only pick up bits if they get dropped on the floor, as would most towels I think.

You can always run them through the wash.


----------

